# Have you seen Jughead aka Don fred Baldwin?



## wokofshame (Mar 24, 2010)

just looking for him to include in our movie, big legless skinhead in a wheelchair from montana with an iron cross among other tattoos on his neck, shows up at A-camps in his van. is he out of prison yet?


----------

